# Looking for second Body



## Bullwye (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am currently thinking about a second body tbeside my 5d MK III. In the past I already had a 400D and a 50D and I don't want to have such a small camara again. Reason for that is ergonimics and the 1.6 crop. As I also do not want to invest too much money I am considering a used 1D mark II or mark III.

Would you say that it makes sense or is the IQ too bad compared to the 5D? Or do you have another good idea? Thanks for your help!


----------



## sanj (Mar 15, 2015)

A used 5d3?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 15, 2015)

You haven't said 's' so I presume that funds won't run to a used 1Ds II. So you are prepare to accept a 1.3 crop factor. In my experience there is no worthwhile difference at low ISO and in RAW between those cameras and the latest. OOC jpegs are better from the latest cameras. 

I'd get the 1D IIn over the 1D II. 

Given your budget I would also look at a mint, late production 5D (I), serial number beginning in 3. Prices on these are beginning to creep up.


----------



## Bullwye (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for your replys!

I think I actually might like the 1.3 crop and of course the high frame rate of the nn "s" versions. Therefore I'd prefer a 1D3 over a 1Ds2 (~same price) or a 1D4 over a 1Ds3.

Concerning the used 5D3: I do not want to spend so much money, on ebay they still sell between 1.5k and 2.0k.

The hint with a clasic 5D is also interesting, but whats so special on those late production units? Are they signifficantly better thant the early ones?


----------



## nc0b (Mar 15, 2015)

On a 5D classic, is there any difference between a S/N starting with 2 vs. 3? The color LCD screen was improved with 2. A 5Dc was my first FF body, I still have it, and it I have taken some really nice pictures with it. The 6D is better at high ISO, but in daylight ISO 400 is usuall all I need.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 15, 2015)

Bullwye said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently thinking about a second body tbeside my 5d MK III. In the past I already had a 400D and a 50D and I don't want to have such a small camara again. Reason for that is ergonimics and the 1.6 crop. As I also do not want to invest too much money I am considering a used 1D mark II or mark III.
> 
> Would you say that it makes sense or is the IQ too bad compared to the 5D? Or do you have another good idea? Thanks for your help!



Your ideas seem reasonable, and here are some others to additionally consider: How about a 5DS with its built in crop modes? Or wait for 5D4? Or a 7D2?

Getting another 5D3 seems a bit redundant unless you are a professional as for a regular user the 2nd body might be better used for doing something the primary body can't do.

besides what you have already figured with the 1D mkii/iii, also consider:
-5DS has built-in variable crop modes and high MP count that other Canon bodies cannot match. This would complement your 5D3 nicely for certain scenarios.
-5D4 might do something really cool the 5D3 can't. Who knows what? But it will likely be released later this year given the deep price cuts on the 5D3.
-7D2 is 1.6 crop which you state you dislike, but note that the body size is similar to the 5D3 and the crop factor can actually be an advantage for reach and framing, not to mention the FPS which are much faster than the 5D3. For birding/wildlife and many types of sports, this will be a great 2nd body to have.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ruined said:


> -5DS has built-in variable crop modes and high MP count that other Canon bodies cannot match.



You do realize the crop modes of the 5ds are jpeg-only and just a flag in the cr2 files (according the Canon's spec sheet)? This kills lossless wb adjustment, optimal denoising and pulls down dynamic range even more.


----------



## Bullwye (Mar 15, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > -5DS has built-in variable crop modes and high MP count that other Canon bodies cannot match.
> ...



Even more important for me is, that I do not want to spend that much money. If I would have the 3.5k for a 5DS I would rather go for a used 1DX (~3.9k). But thats out of range atm.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2015)

The 1D/DS MkIII's are a much better buy than the 1D/DS MkII's, much much better, battery tech, live view etc etc. If you have the money and want the 1.3 then try hard to get a 1D MkIV.

The best value of the secondhand 1 series are the 1DS MkIII's, by a long way, if you don't need high iso and frame rate they still stand up to todays output in every way. If you need higher frame rate and can accept the crop then the MkIV is the way to go, just save a little longer.


----------



## Bullwye (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks again for all your ideas.

Sounds like the 1D3 would be the best option so far. 1D4 of course sounds a bit better, but the price difference (1D3 ~0.7k; 1D4 ~1.9k) is to much for only minor improvements. Or did I miss something big between the 3 and the 4, other than the 16MP over the 10?


----------



## PavelR (Mar 15, 2015)

I have 1D4 & 1Ds3 and the difference in IQ is pretty big -> thus I recommend second 5D3 or 1Ds3 or 6D.
(I use 1D4 only if I need higher fps or two different FL at the same time -> usually I leave it at home...)


----------



## Bullwye (Mar 15, 2015)

PavelR said:


> I have 1D4 & 1Ds3 and the difference in IQ is pretty big -> thus I recommend second 5D3 or 1Ds3 or 6D.
> (I use 1D4 only if I need higher fps or two different FL at the same time -> usually I leave it at home...)



In this case you might like to sell your 1D4


----------



## PavelR (Mar 15, 2015)

Bullwye said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > I have 1D4 & 1Ds3 and the difference in IQ is pretty big -> thus I recommend second 5D3 or 1Ds3 or 6D.
> ...


 There are some situations in which I need to use 70-200 & 24-70 at the same time... (24-70 IQ is worse than 70-200 thus I can live with it on 1D4  ) (I hope the 5Ds/5D4 will finally provide better IQ than 1Ds3 8))


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 17, 2015)

What about a 6D new or second-hand


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2015)

nc0b said:


> On a 5D classic, is there any difference between a S/N starting with 2 vs. 3? The color LCD screen was improved with 2. A 5Dc was my first FF body, I still have it, and it I have taken some really nice pictures with it. The 6D is better at high ISO, but in daylight ISO 400 is usuall all I need.



No, 2 and 3 are the same. I just suggest 3 because they were the last ones. Avoid 0 and 1 - poor colour lcd and has a habit of converting itself to a FF mirrorless unless modified.


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> nc0b said:
> 
> 
> > On a 5D classic, is there any difference between a S/N starting with 2 vs. 3? The color LCD screen was improved with 2. A 5Dc was my first FF body, I still have it, and it I have taken some really nice pictures with it. The 6D is better at high ISO, but in daylight ISO 400 is usuall all I need.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2015)

tron said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > nc0b said:
> ...



Glad you like that tron ! Your quote has made me realise my mistake: I meant avoid 0 and 1 - because, well you know ....


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


I have heard of this mirror problem rather late (after getting my first FF DSLR which was the 5D2) and certainly I didn't know that serial numbers indicated a 5D camera with this potential problem. But why not? That was the case too with 1D3 and 5D3 when Canon had published affected serial numbers for various problems.

So I learnt something from this post


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2015)

tron said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Canon will still honour the free of charge modification, even though the camera ceased production in 2009. But if you get one with serial number beginning with 2 or 3 the mod was factory done at assembly. The 5DII mirror is the same as the later 5D version.


----------

